# Look who’s stepping up in Syria



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I had a feeling that the mass media, lefty and rino hysteria was really about Trump making a very good decision for America.



> Turkey will take over the fight against Islamic State militants in Syria as the United States withdraws its troops, President Tayyip Erdogan said on Friday, in the latest upheaval wrought by Washington's abrupt policy shift.





> In a speech in Istanbul, Erdogan said Turkey would mobilize to fight remaining Islamic State forces in Syria and temporarily delay plans to attack Kurdish fighters in the northeast of Syria - shifts both precipitated by the American decision to withdraw.


https://www.reuters.com/article/us-mideast-crisis-syria-turkey-erdogan/turkey-says-it-will-take-over-fight-against-is-after-u-s-pull-out-idUSKCN1OK1K5



> Turkey is not the only regional power that hates and fears ISIS. And the Kurds are not without allies besides the United States.





> Middle East Monitor reminded us a month ago that Saudi Arabi and the UAE already have forces in Syria fighting ISIS while protecting the Kurds





> So, the Syrian withdrawal has forestalled a potentially explosive conflict between two allies already at each other's throats. This should count as an immediate Trump foreign policy achievement


https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/12/look_whos_stepping_up_in_the_wake_of_panned_us_withdrawal_from_syria.html



> Also stepping up is Israel:


https://www.usnews.com/news/world/articles/2018-12-20/israel-to-escalate-fight-against-iran-in-syria-after-us-exit-netanyahu


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

And of course all the millions of fighting age men that fled to europe can go back and pick up arms.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Any thing Turkey does will end up bad for us. turkey is not a friend of the US never has been . They are a mole inside NATO.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Urinal Cake said:


> And of course all the millions of fighting age men that fled to europe can go back and pick up arms.


Yea like that's going to happen.

Smitty901 - just another reason for the USA to get out of the UN and NATO.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

ekim said:


> Yea like that's going to happen.
> 
> Smitty901 - just another reason for the USA to get out of the UN and NATO.


 Do some real research on Turkey and Nato. How it all started . Clearly having served along side NATO troops I am not a big fan of NATO


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Do some real research on Turkey and Nato. How it all started . Clearly having served along side NATO troops I am not a big fan of NATO


Not worth my time to look it up. but at least we agree on NATO.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

ekim said:


> Not worth my time to look it up. but at least we agree on NATO.


 oh it is a good study ,


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

It doesn’t matter who steps in...

We don’t need to be there. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Any thing Turkey does will end up bad for us. turkey is not a friend of the US never has been . They are a mole inside NATO.


You are probably right, I do not follow that section of the world as I should.

But I look at it this way. There's going to be a war with the Syrians. Just once--just once--it's not going to be young American boys dying for someone else's country.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> You are probably right, I do not follow that section of the world as I should.
> 
> But I look at it this way. There's going to be a war with the Syrians. Just once--just once--it's not going to be young American boys dying for someone else's country.


 We will end up back there. I don't know if leaving now is right or not. One thing for sure is nothing ever goes the way it should dealing with Muslims. Other than putting an end to them . You will fight them there or here but you will fight them.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> We will end up back there. I don't know if leaving now is right or not. One thing for sure is nothing ever goes the way it should dealing with Muslims. Other than putting an end to them . You will fight them there or here but you will fight them.


Unfortunately all too true I'm afraid.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

a Saudi detachment arrived already - moving in with US troops to learn the job - they have enough technically trained on US equipment to help the Kurds ....

https://theconservativetreehouse.co...-replacement-troops-to-defend-kurds-in-syria/


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> We will end up back there. I don't know if leaving now is right or not. One thing for sure is nothing ever goes the way it should dealing with Muslims. Other than putting an end to them . You will fight them there or here but you will fight them.


I do not know if you're a James Bond fan or not, but one villain shows another villain a fishbowl with three Siamese fighting fish in it. Two of them are going full out, ready to kill the other. The third one just leisurely swims around the top of the bowl. The visiting villain asks why the third fish is not interested.

The fishes' owner says,_ "Oh, the top fish is interested, he's going to be the victor. One of the fighters will die, and the winner will be exhausted. That's when the third, rested fish kills him."_

I believe in carpet bombing, drones (some of which could be made to look like T-800s), I'm all for salting the land, misinformation spread to everyone, spiking cases of 7.62x39mm with nitroglycerin, even printing Qorans on flash-paper. Anything that will discourage or eliminate enemies *we might* have to fight later.

When I was in high school, my history teacher read a British newspaper article about the Americans landing in England. He described our soldiers as taller, stronger and well-rested. So this theory of mine has some merit.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Interesting thoughts here. Seems like the Kurds are the most rational of any of the groups mentioned. Turkey is surely not our friend.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

That's another thing that bugs me--too many enemies.

You cannot play with Chad, because his mother doesn't like Dennis. Your mother does like Dennis, but then Chad has to play alone. I learned all of this when I was five. We just all left in differing directions and met up in the alley.

We already have drones that can defuse IEDs. I've been to South Dakota--doing missionary work. I saw all the expensive billion dollar planes just sitting on the tarmac, as American boys took the brunt.

I also learned that some large bombers have toilets. The pilots get their orders on a Friday, the bombers are loaded, the guys take off and a computer drops the load. The crew then flies home, and their back in their homes at 3:00PM Sunday afternoon.

Now, this is old information, obviously we have better stuff. And there are times when the "human factor" is need. Yes, we could have bombed Osama bin Laden, and scraped his DNA off a camel to confirm his death. But our spooks wanted all his papers and tapes.

We spend billions (if not trillions) on ships, planes, satellites and munitions out of Buck Rodgers. One bomb disposal soldier sad he'd rather fix a blown up drone than bury a real kid. I'm with him.

At least Clinton took the bull by the horns and blew up an aspirin factory. Imagine the spectacle. The combatants come home after a long deployment. Some need new arms, some need new legs, all of them need their computer drives repaired. All, when IBM comes marching home again...


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

We are close to a day when autonomous drones are sent to kill every human target the machine encounters. We may be the first to deploy such devices but they will surely be used against us here in our homeland before all is said and done. 

EMP May become a weapon of choice for battling such things. 

People should be terrified of where technology is headed...


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

As long as American Military are not in harms way, let them fight it out.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I honestly trust the distrustful branch of our CIA. If they can build T-800s to kill us all, they have already found a way to rattle their programs.

I watched a "roll out" of a new plane from the skunk-works. When the military shows you anything, they are already seven years into new technology.

Besides, if the vaunted Candiru 17 Operations Bot ever corners me I'm going to say to him, _"I always lie, I'm lying right now."_


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> Giving Credit Where Credit Is Due - Trump Is Right on Syria


https://original.antiwar.com/danny_sjursen/2018/12/20/giving-credit-where-credit-is-due-trump-is-right-on-syria/


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Why dont we just desecrate the bodies of the dead ones? They dont get any virgins if they are buried with a pickled pigs foot inserted in their recutum. Orthodox Jews feel the same. Reformed Jews aka Liberals dont know or care about it. They know how to be sensitive and politiclly correct...so they will squeal like a pig stuck under a gate if the Trumpster is smart enough to take off the kid gloves and fight them on a spiritual level. It would make their agenda impractical. Bullets dipped in pig blood isnt effective.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Any thing Turkey does will end up bad for us. turkey is not a friend of the US never has been . They are a mole inside NATO.


Yep. Wish we'd dump them and add Ukraine, but that would mean we'd potentially be fighting Russia right now. But it also means Russia may have never annexed Crimea had Ukraine already been in NATO and those three ships captured by Vladdy last month would have been in friendly waters.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

So, Turkey is promising to delay attacking the Kurds?
And Saudi Arabia is going to help the Kurds?

Those promises are empty.
Just like America's promises are now empty.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

MikeTango said:


> We are close to a day when autonomous drones are sent to kill every human target the machine encounters. We may be the first to deploy such devices but they will surely be used against us here in our homeland before all is said and done.
> 
> EMP May become a weapon of choice for battling such things.
> 
> People should be terrified of where technology is headed...


People should be terrified of where ignorance is headed. Much more so of where willful ignorance is headed.

"This is a Red Team" policy so it must be right. There MUST be some underlying thing we do not know about that makes this idea really great.

Spare me.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

Inor said:


> "This is a Red Team" policy so it must be right. There MUST be some underlying thing we do not know about that makes this idea really great.


Is the policy you're referring to the "pulling all of the troops out of Syria" decision?

If so, there is only one man setting that policy and I happen to agree with him. As do many others. And just the same, others disagree. Then there is the half of the country whom don't even know we have troops in Syria. They are the ignorant ones, imo.

I'm good with disagreeing. Just because I offer the President my support doesn't mean I agree with all of his decisions.

It certainly seems the holidays have everyone on edge more so than normal. Downright pissy for the past week or so.

Pick and choose your battles wisely. Not everything is worth fighting (or dying) for.

Snap out of it brothers! It's not all doom and gloom...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Remember how we got involved in Syria in the first place? Libya? Iraq?

Unlawful orders? At this juncture, that is a joke. The Army has been used in an unconstitutional manner for decades, but that's OK. Just keep waving the flag and chanting "U.S.A.!" Don't ask questions or look in the shadowed places. You might get dragged out of your cozy little Happy Place. You'll start looking around at how things are today, how things were meant to be, and go down a rabbit hole that'll waste many years of your time. It'll be a waste because you can't do anything about it.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> Remember how we got involved in Syria in the first place? Libya? Iraq?
> 
> Unlawful orders? At this juncture, that is a joke. The Army has been used in an unconstitutional manner for decades, but that's OK. Just keep waving the flag and chanting "U.S.A.!" Don't ask questions or look in the shadowed places. You might get dragged out of your cozy little Happy Place. You'll start looking around at how things are today, how things were meant to be, and go down a rabbit hole that'll waste many years of your time. It'll be a waste because you can't do anything about it.


I agree, our military has been used in an unconstitutional manner. But what I want to know is... How can the same people on THIS board who condemned me 18 months ago for complaining about Trump pissing away over $200M in weapons bombing Syria without congressional authorization, now also condemn me for complaining about his effectively signing a peace treaty and pulling out of Syria without Senate authorization?

You cannot have it both ways. Either you are for the Constitution, or you are not.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> I agree, our military has been used in an unconstitutional manner. But what I want to know is... How can the same people on THIS board who condemned me 18 months ago for complaining about Trump pissing away over $200M in weapons bombing Syria without congressional authorization, now also condemn me for complaining about his effectively signing a peace treaty and pulling out of Syria without Senate authorization?
> 
> You cannot have it both ways. Either you are for the Constitution, or you are not.


So, when does it stop? One of the things Trump ran on was that he was against all these wars. He's trying to pull out the remaining troops from the Obama/Hillary Fiasco and now people are pissy? If not now, then when? When will be the perfect time? Next year? Next decade? Even without factoring in all the corporate influence, that region is nothing but a quagmire for all who step in it.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> So, when does it stop? One of the things Trump ran on was that he was against all these wars. He's trying to pull out the remaining troops from the Obama/Hillary Fiasco and now people are pissy? If not now, then when? When will be the perfect time? Next year? Next decade? Even without factoring in all the corporate influence, that region is nothing but a quagmire for all who step in it.


It stops when Congress (in the case of starting new wars) and the Senate (in the case of ending old ones) says it does.

Contrary to popular belief for the last 70+ years, the president is not a dictator that has the power to send young men (and now women) off to die in war at his whim. Then stop it again, at his whim.

That is what this is. I demand the president be authorized by congress to send our troops into war. And I also demand the president be authorized by the Senate, through the ratification of a peace treaty to end a war. Is that so difficult?

I complained about this with Boosh, with b. hussein obama, and now with Trump. Yet it is all "Red Team-Blue Team"... I guess, as long as our team is winning, it is all good. Not with me.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> It stops when Congress (in the case of starting new wars) and the Senate (in the case of ending old ones) says it does.
> 
> Contrary to popular belief for the last 70+ years, the president is not a dictator that has the power to send young men (and now women) off to die in war at his whim. Then stop it again, at his whim.
> 
> ...


It's a big stretch to blame Congress on every military interaction around the world, wouldn't you agree? On top of that, an open-ended "War on Terror" go-ahead isn't exactly what the founding fathers intended.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> It's a big stretch to blame Congress on every military interaction around the world, wouldn't you agree? On top of that, an open-ended "War on Terror" go-ahead isn't exactly what the founding fathers intended.


No. The "War on Terror"... Who is "Terror"? What constitutes a victory over terror? If we lose to "terror" who controls our country?

The "War on Terror" is no different than the "War on Drugs", "The War on AIDS", "The War on Drunk Driving" or the "War on Thinking".

No, the "War on Terror" is exactly what I was railing AGAINST when I was talking about, sending kids into war without an objective goal authorized by Congress.. The "Peace on Terror" is exactly what I was railing against with Trump pulling out of Syria without a vote in the Senate. It is just 2 faces of the same card.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> No. The "War on Terror"... Who is "Terror"? What constitutes a victory over terror? If we lose to "terror" who controls our country?
> 
> The "War on Terror" is no different than the "War on Drugs", "The War on AIDS", "The War on Drunk Driving" or the "War on Thinking".
> 
> No, the "War on Terror" is exactly what I was railing AGAINST when I was talking about, sending kids into war without an objective goal authorized by Congress.. The "Peace on Terror" is exactly what I was railing against with Trump pulling out of Syria without a vote in the Senate. It is just 2 faces of the same card.


Yup. We are up to our eyeballs, but President Trump doesn't have to ask Congress to pull out of Syria or any other place of war. He is the Commander in Chief. Congress authorizes constitutional war and the CiC declares it over.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

So what if Syria, Iran, the Ukraine and Russia proper go to war with each other? The "winner" gets areas of land riddled with depleted uranium bullets, tens of thousands of dead, unburied terrorists, Russia gets shoved deeper into a debt it's already carrying (their oil isn't selling well) and when and if Iran achieves a nuclear weapon, Israel will level the entire country.

It doesn't have to have Americans in it to call it a "war."

Find pictures of Berlin at the end of the war. We did that with weapons that are now 80 years old. Let them fight for a year or two. Remember how decimated Russia was after Afghanistan? Well, this one will have more casualties and even more rubble. Why would we want a piece of that?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> So what if Syria, Iran, the Ukraine and Russia proper go to war with each other? The "winner" gets areas of land riddled with depleted uranium bullets, tens of thousands of dead, unburied terrorists, Russia gets shoved deeper into a debt it's already carrying (their oil isn't selling well) and when and if Iran achieves a nuclear weapon, Israel will level the entire country.
> 
> It doesn't have to have Americans in it to call it a "war."
> 
> Find pictures of Berlin at the end of the war. We did that with weapons that are now 80 years old. Let them fight for a year or two. Remember how decimated Russia was after Afghanistan? Well, this one will have more casualties and even more rubble. Why would we want a piece of that?


Amen brother,

I'm sick of my hard earned tax dollars and friend's sons fighting wars in foreign lands over goat humpers and such.

Protect our borders, bring our boys and military assets home. Screw the UN and screw NATO.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Amen brother,
> 
> I'm sick of my hard earned tax dollars and friend's sons fighting wars in foreign lands over goat humpers and such.
> 
> Protect our borders, bring our boys and military assets home. Screw the UN and screw NATO.


^^^^^^^^
Amen to this.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

^^^ what he said!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Amen brother,
> 
> I'm sick of my hard earned tax dollars and friend's sons fighting wars in foreign lands over goat humpers and such.
> 
> Protect our borders, bring our boys and military assets home. Screw the UN and screw NATO.


unfortunately history doesn't agree with you >>>> the US holding back in both WW1 & 2 made the whole situation worse - and just about every US intrusion in post WW2 against communism was beneficial - and currently keeping Isreal alive and the Muslim coalition against the Russian/Iran/ISIS cabal is working ....

YOU actually think the numb nutz 8 yr international policy of Obammy didn't TOTALLY #### up the world? >>>> and what you want is 100X worse than the black conman's "***The Work -Let's Play Golf" work ethic ....


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I do not think you will find anyone that is against our open ended wars in Iraq, Syria and Afghanistan more than I am.
We should not be there, we have lost too many troops for nothing, and it needs to stop.
But there is a right way to end our involvement.

Apparently, according to what I have read, Trump just tweeted out of a clear blue sky that the Syria mission was complete and he was bringing the troops home. Oh, and as an aside, getting out of Afghanistan as well.
And did this with no warning to our allies who have been fighting and bleeding with us.
And doing it in a manner that was completely against the advice of professional soldiers.
Trump has zero experience in military matters, having successfully avoided the Vietnam draft, and his gigantic ego will not allow him to take advice from those who have more time in the chow line than he has in the military.

Now America is in the situation of sooner or later having to ask our NATO partners for help after Trump has stabbed them in the back.
THIS is why General Kelly quit. THIS is why General Mattis quit. And there will be more.

I had high hopes for Trump. But I am coming to the opinion that he is a buffoon. And a dangerous one.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

Advice is just that... the people giving it don’t have to bear the consequences of the decision. 

Professional soldiers need to be kept on a leash... they work for the people.

Despite criticism, the President’s decision will stand and only time will tell how good or bad of a decision it was. 

Moaning, groaning and bitching won’t change a thing. 

Deputy Secretary Patrick Shanahan is taking the helm January 1st. Mattis is out early! 

I still think there’s a good chance this is part of a bigger plan. Just like Sessions and Whitaker. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I will say my oiece on this an little more. I believe you should fight to win. Unfortunately we have stopped fighting to win back in WW2. Since then we fight to attain something else....whether it be political power within, or political influence from with out.....it certainly is rarely done to achieve victory.

How do you wage War on something to win? by releasing those who know how to do it, separated from those who want to gain influence or position. This means the vast majority of our generals, who are mostly democratic in politics. Generals have been screwing up wars since WW2 and Korea trying to appease politicians.

You want to beat terror....you utterly destroy those who plan to do it? You destroy those who propagate the doctrine of the terrorists. You root out any who sympathize from within your own country, and help those who believe as we do. How do you destroy them? Publically, violently, and ensure that their family and kin watch and get a chance to choose to follow them to hell or leave the country and never dream of coming back. When someone strikes or plans a strike...we destroy the everything that was his, and what was the persons who helped, or watched and did nothing. 

One Attack= one strike of a sorte of B52's over his town....sure, give them a warning so that you don't kill innocent people...but level the entire town....utterly and completely. If a Mosque in the US preaches hate....You seize it and deport everyone who attends that Mosque. pull it down utterly and never let them rebuild there or anywhere. Same with any religious group that teaches hate and the sabotage of our constitution... We don't let our constitution protect those who seek its destruction.

When America has to come in to your country....you just lost the right for it to ever be called what it was before. It gets divided up by our allies in the region. There should not be a Japan, a Germany, an Italy, or an Afghanistan. Israel should be huge, Kurdistan should exist, The Dutch and Swedes should own Germany, The Phillipines should own Japan. Fvck with is an you lose your country...period.... You want a Global Cop...OK, then you pay us to do it and you accept what rules we play by.

You don't like that? well then buck up and fight us to the death, winner take all. run what you brung.....and don't talk to us about a limited war...limited is within the winners prerogative. Fight us clean and with honor...sure.....start trying to terrorize us.....we will end your world completely.

So do I think we should pull out of Syria....Yes....we should pull back and say....new rules mofo's......now don't start none...won't be none. and if your in America and you think we should set the ethical and moral standard for the world.....tell me that after you sign the damn dotted line or have 3 of your own kids serving along side you, as I have.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> I will say my oiece on this an little more. I believe you should fight to win. Unfortunately we have stopped fighting to win back in WW2. Since then we fight to attain something else....whether it be political power within, or political influence from with out.....it certainly is rarely done to achieve victory.
> 
> How do you wage War on something to win? by releasing those who know how to do it, separated from those who want to gain influence or position. This means the vast majority of our generals, who are mostly democratic in politics. Generals have been screwing up wars since WW2 and Korea trying to appease politicians.
> 
> ...


At the end of the day, are we working for us or for them. Intentions mean little. Even so, God bless the warriors.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> unfortunately history doesn't agree with you >>>> the US holding back in both WW1 & 2 made the whole situation worse - and just about every US intrusion in post WW2 against communism was beneficial - and currently keeping Isreal alive and the Muslim coalition against the Russian/Iran/ISIS cabal is working ....
> 
> YOU actually think the numb nutz 8 yr international policy of Obammy didn't TOTALLY **** up the world? >>>> and what you want is 100X worse than the black conman's "***The Work -Let's Play Golf" work ethic ....


wwII we were not ready to go to war early on... we were not ready material wise or spirit wise. we did a great amount of good with the lend lease act... but we were not ready to go until we had been attacked and then we were righteously angry and ready to kick ass...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Whatever Trump wants to do is fine by us.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Illini Warrior said:


> unfortunately history doesn't agree with you >>>> the US holding back in both WW1 & 2 made the whole situation worse - and just about every US intrusion in post WW2 against communism was beneficial - and currently keeping Isreal alive and the Muslim coalition against the Russian/Iran/ISIS cabal is working ....
> 
> YOU actually think the numb nutz 8 yr international policy of Obammy didn't TOTALLY **** #### up the world? >>>> and what you want is 100X worse than the black conman's "***The Work -Let's Play Golf" work ethic ....


Illini, my good friend,

I believe your post makes no sense relative to my post that you quoted, hence, I will conclude that you are drunk on Illinois hooch and thusly forgive you for your mis-understanding! lain:

Slippy


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Merry Christmas to all you damn Infidels out there.... Remember, Jesus saves....Jews were the chosen ones... and muslims want you to die.....Guess who I'm not inviting over for Ham tomorrow? God Bless all.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Old SF Guy said:


> and muslims want you to die.


Probably, but they're not very good at dealing with people who shoot back.

They once shot up a Marine recruiting office. If you can find the picture, it's a photo of their front window. Three or four bullet holes from terrorists, and a little "no weapons" sticker on the glass. They shot our marines because there were no guns in that station.

To that, how many beer tents are under sharia law at Sturgis?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Just a thought . Is Trumps plan to pull us out of Syria more than it seems? Is he giving Israel a green light. Is he just getting US troops out of the way. Both physically and politically . Red Lion get in here and helps us out.

"Israeli warplanes flying over Lebanon fired missiles toward areas near the Syrian capital of Damascus "

https://www.foxnews.com/world/israeli-warplane-attack-near-syrian-capital-wounds-3-soldiers-report


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

With Mattis and Kelly gone, we have war monger Bolton whispering in Trump's ear.
This is not good.
Especially if Trump needs to divert attention away from a sudden ethics revelation from Mueller.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> With Mattis and Kelly gone, we have war monger Bolton whispering in Trump's ear.
> This is not good.
> Especially if Trump needs to divert attention away from a sudden ethics revelation from Mueller.


That scares me.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

rice paddy daddy said:


> With Mattis and Kelly gone, we have war monger Bolton whispering in Trump's ear.
> This is not good.
> Especially if Trump needs to divert attention away from a sudden ethics revelation from Mueller.


I don't believe that for one minute...

Do you really think the President is pulling out of Syria and drawing down in Afghanistan just so he can start another war somewhere else?

If someone out there somewhere needs a spanking I'm certain the President is capable of completing the task. But he certainly realizes his base wants our troops home and not involved in policing the world.

It's ridiculous to assume President Trump would start a war or armed conflict to divert attention away from something he may or may not have done wrong.

If he decided to pull troops out of Syria against advice of the real war mongers, then what makes you think he'll listen this other war monger and start a new military operation?

In case you haven't noticed, he doesn't President like others in the past. This is a good thing. Most past presidencies have been a disaster. Just maybe, this one will be better than most.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

MikeTango said:


> I don't believe that for one minute...
> 
> Do you really think the President is pulling out of Syria and drawing down in Afghanistan just so he can start another war somewhere else?
> 
> ...


I sure don't want another war with any country until and unless they fight to win and then get out. These drawn out wars just keep American soldiers in harms way needlessly and waste American taxpayer dollars. The only ones that benefit are politicians from kickbacks and big business in the war items production.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

ekim said:


> I sure don't want another war with any country until and unless they fight to win and then get out. These drawn out wars just keep American soldiers in harms way needlessly and waste American taxpayer dollars. The only ones that benefit are politicians from kickbacks and big business in the war items production.


Yep! I think we need a BUTTLOAD more bases on the southern border, where our guys 'N gals in uniform can do their PT along our new wall. Bring 'em home.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

MikeTango said:


> But he certainly realizes his base wants our troops home and not involved in policing the world.


You know the expression "hold your coat" don't you? I think Trump is doing that.

Yes, American soldiers are out of the fray--for now. Yes, Israel has its own laundry list of people to kill. Do all these people need killing? Why, yes, yes they do.

The American military is not taking a nine month trip to Mars. We are still linked in a satellite array, and Russia still believes in the "MAD" mode of The Cold War.

Consider the USA holding Israel's coat. We look like we left, but we're still in the zone of conflict.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

The Turks are treacherous bastards, who cannot be trusted, just ask Armenia. Turkey will kill whoever it needs to kill, depending on circumstances. 
And that is something I always keep in mind. To me, they are faithless in their loyalties, and they are in it for themselves.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> The Turks are treacherous bastards, who cannot be trusted, just ask Armenia. Turkey will kill whoever it needs to kill, depending on circumstances.
> And that is something I always keep in mind. To me, they are faithless in their loyalties, and they are in it for themselves.


And Muslim, too.
The Kurds are not, therefore they must be put to the sword.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> And Muslim, too.
> The Kurds are not, therefore they must be put to the sword.


Actually, the majority of the Kurds are Muslim. They simply want their own land. Land that is really theirs.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> Actually, the majority of the Kurds are Muslim. They simply want their own land. Land that is really theirs.


Yes, you are correct - I just googled it.
An estimated 75% of Kurds are Sunni.
The Turks are majority Hanafi.

Which still means the Turks must put the Kurds to the sword, because they do not belong to the "correct" sect.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Yes, you are correct - I just googled it.
> An estimated 75% of Kurds are Sunni.
> The Turks are majority Hanafi.
> 
> Which still means the Turks must put the Kurds to the sword, because they do not belong to the "correct" sect.


I think there is some Christians too, if not all slasughtered , YET?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Turks have been evil to christians/europe/Jews/Americans. 

No good evil SLAVERS!!!! TOO!!! Worse than Iran? Yes! Put them in the stone age, 

What is the issue? Here? 

Lick out of NATO, get Poland in ASAP


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Turks have been evil to christians/europe/Jews/Americans.
> 
> No good evil SLAVERS!!!! TOO!!! Worse than Iran? Yes! Put them in the stone age,
> 
> ...


I'm not sure that is a good idea, and this is why.
At the end of the Cold War, we promised not to push eastward if Russia wouldn't have a fit over the reunification of Germany. You can understand why Russia would have a problem with that. As it turns out, we have not owned up to our end of the deal.

Furthermore, NATO is looking more and more Islamic, don't you think? On top of that, these foreign entanglements do nothing but drag us into wars.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Yes, you are correct - I just googled it.
> An estimated 75% of Kurds are Sunni.
> The Turks are majority Hanafi.
> 
> Which still means the Turks must put the Kurds to the sword, because they do not belong to the "correct" sect.


That's the story of Islam since Muhammad's death when the first two sects were created. Sort of like demons fighting for hierarchy.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> I'm not sure that is a good idea, and this is why.
> At the end of the Cold War, we promised not to push eastward if Russia wouldn't have a fit over the reunification of Germany. You can understand why Russia would have a problem with that. As it turns out, we have not owned up to our end of the deal.
> 
> Furthermore, NATO is looking more and more Islamic, don't you think? On top of that, these foreign entanglements do nothing but drag us into wars.


An how has Russia done on Eastern Europe 1950s. 1960s , $ucking Russians would be Islams if not for the Poles, in the past.

And *just now Denton?*, they took Crimera from our good friends the Poles/Ukaraine., they are good christians. $uck the Russians as the slime non-crhstians will talk them, GOOD!!! Go TO HELL w/turks !!!

Poles have stood against the MUSILM horde forevever. Only reason Europe as a whole is not dhimmihis, got that????


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Like I said before, let them all fight among themselves for ever and maybe they won't have time to mess with us to much, if not there may be less of them left for us to kill off. Nuke the crap out of them and in 20 years maybe we can go in a get what we may want/need. Only fight for our survival not theirs.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> An how has Russia done on Eastern Europe 1950s. 1960s , Ans *just now Denton?*, they took Crimera from our good friends the Ploes/Ukaraine.


Our "friends" were installed after the Obama State Department undermined the duly elected leader by fomenting unrest. Unlike our installed "friends," the elected leader was no friend of Islam. It isn't as simple as Russia "taking" Crimea.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> An how has Russia done on Eastern Europe 1950s. 1960s , $ucking Russians would be Islams if not for the Poles, in the past.
> 
> And *just now Denton?*, they took Crimera from our good friends the Poles/Ukaraine., they are good christians. $uck the Russians as the slime non-crhstians will talk them, GOOD!!! Go TO HELL w/turks !!!
> 
> Poles have stood against the MUSILM horde forevever. Only reason Europe as a whole is not dhimmihis, got that????


Look at Polish/Lituanianan/Russian muslim wars.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Look at Polish/Lituanianan/Russian muslim wars.


Look at the more recent problem we both mentioned. It's got a lot more chance of causing serious problems, thanks to Obama/Clinton.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Our "friends" were installed after the Obama State Department undermined the duly elected leader by fomenting unrest. Unlike our installed "friends," the elected leader was no friend of Islam. It isn't as simple as Russia "taking" Crimea.


YOU didn't read my quote Christian vs Islam.

I don't think hardcore Orthoxd Christians are ready fun for MUSLIM shit, Russians/Zpparoghangens will shoot them on shight.

But think about the past. Have you? Turks are and all that SLIME being slave traders, NOT TOO LONG AGO. We have that in "europe" now ; white girls that are Christians are slaves......

got that?


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> YOU didn't read my quote Christian vs Islam.
> 
> I don't think hardcore Orthoxd Christians are ready fun for MUSLIM shit, Russians/Zpparoghangens will shoot them on shight.
> 
> ...


English please....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> YOU didn't read my quote Christian vs Islam.
> 
> I don't think hardcore Orthoxd Christians are ready fun for MUSLIM shit, Russians/Zpparoghangens will shoot them on shight.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I got that. It isn't too hard to get. Did you take into consideration what I said? That the Globalists (Obama/Clinton, specifically) meddled in Ukrainian politics? _Got that_, as you said? The problem is multifaceted.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> An how has Russia done on Eastern Europe 1950s. 1960s , $ucking Russians would be Islams if not for the Poles, in the past.
> 
> And *just now Denton?*, they took Crimera from our good friends the Poles/Ukaraine., they are good christians. $uck the Russians as the slime non-crhstians will talk them, GOOD!!! Go TO HELL w/turks !!!
> 
> Poles have stood against the MUSILM horde forevever. Only reason Europe as a whole is not dhimmihis, got that????


Actually, in 1783 Crimea became part of the Russian Empire as a result of the Russo-Turkish War (1768-1774).
In 1954 it was transferred to the Ukranian Soviet Socialist Republic.

After that, politics between Ukraine, Crimea, and Russia get convoluted. Needless to say, the area has been in dispute for many years, and it appears to a lay person such as myself that Russia feels some entitlement to the land.

But where did you get the Poles from?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Actually, in 1783 Crimea became part of the Russian Empire as a result of the Russo-Turkish War (1768-1774).
> In 1954 it was transferred to the Ukranian Soviet Socialist Republic.
> 
> After that, politics between Ukraine, Crimea, and Russia get convoluted. Needless to say, the area has been in dispute for many years, and it appears to a lay person such as myself that Russia feels some entitlement to the land.
> ...


1648 before the Hymeliztki rebellion by the Zaporojhans , against the Poles and Lithuainans, who held from the Baltics to the Crimea. The Turks and Tarters were kept in check, until the Russkys allied with the Muslims. Hymel revolted in a civil war against the Poles/Lithuania, sold their own Christian sisters to the muslim tartar /turk hordes for the slave blocks in Instanbul.The lower slavic countries were in turmoil, with the Christians subjugated and enslaved.

Don't know about that?

That is white Russia and Zappororjans united with the Tartars, and Muslim Turk Hordes against Chirstiandom. The Poles stopped them after a bloody war.

The Poles came back to save Europe from the same Turk hordes in Vienna 1683, Polish King Jan Sobieski. If not you'd all be good Dhimmihis.

The Poles got FUed after that in Europe. By "Good Christians", aka Germany and Russia.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> 1648 before the Hymeliztki rebellion by the Zaporojhans , against the Poles and Lithuainans, who held from the Baltics to the Crimea. The Turks and Tarters were kept in check, until the Russkys allied with the Muslims. Hymel revolted in a civil war against the Poles/Lithuania, sold their own Christian sisters to the muslim tartar /turk hordes for the slave blocks in Instanbul.The lower slavic countries were in turmoil, with the Christians subjugated and enslaved.
> 
> Don't know about that?
> 
> ...


Yet you still ignore recent history. As I stated earlier, things are much more complicated.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

ekim said:


> English please....


Read it hard. I have a hard time with ignorance of history, Muslim slavery due to Turks/Tartars. I get pizzed off thinking of it and it's going to happen again, if Europe lets it. It IS happening.

Sorry I can think faster than spell/type.

Most here don't know the Ukraine from Moldovia, Check Repub or Hungary.

On this subject I'm pissed off so forgive me.

Turcy, tartary i muzułmańskie hordy będą kurwa i niewolą wasze kobiety i dzieci

Got that? A good Polack does!

Sorry I'm a little pizzed off folks , maybe I'll take some time off PF


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Read it hard. I have a hard time with ignorance of history, Muslim slavery due to Turks/Tartars. I get pizzed off thinking of it and it's going to happen again, if Europe lets it. It IS happening.
> 
> Sorry I can think faster than spell/type.
> 
> ...


Ok I didn't realize you are not American so you have trouble with English. Thank you for clearing up what you were saying. All is good now.
Do not take time off, it will be good place to improve your English and writing skills.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

ekim said:


> Ok I didn't realize you are not American so you have trouble with English. Thank you for clearing up what you were saying. All is good now.
> Do not take time off, it will be good place to improve your English and writing skills.


Really? My writing skills haven't improved! :crying:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

ekim said:


> Ok I didn't realize you are not American so you have trouble with English. Thank you for clearing up what you were saying. All is good now.
> Do not take time off, it will be good place to improve your English and writing skills.


I'm "American" as you. Not a great typer when POed, nor on bad keyboards. But published many papers in peer reviewed science journals, and some books. Never great in English, a Scientist, but was at Universities and Colleges teaching many years. Never English ; )

I can speak German, Spanish and Polish? Can You?

I am 1/2 Polish and my Polish grandparents came over on Ellis Island, got checked for diseases, learned English, became American citizens, the right way. Raised 11 children in the depression. I learned all about farming, mechanics, forestry, hunting, fishing, trapping from them and my aunts/uncles

Other 1/2 is Swedish, English and Bohemian. They were not fence jumpers either. Some immigrated ~1630 (English), 1830 (German) and 1890 (Swedish). Some were vets in the wars from the Revolution, 1812, Civil to WWII. Dad missed the USS Arizona, he signed up early, those with him are gone, he was color blind, so went to England with 8th Air Force.. Navy did not take color blind.

None were ever on the dole. The Polish grandparents put up people on the farm during depression; there was always food, and work.

So as a proud 1/2 Polack American, I have an issue with Muslim immigration. As should any Catholic, Jew, or ANY other faith. They want to subjugate you, NOT assimilate.

The Russ Orthodox has had as many problems as any with the cressecnt. But they have played them against their neighbors when suitable, don't think they won't do it again. Parts of Russ in the south is the cressecnt, some not, but Orthodox Christian. Lots of the latter are in the middle east due to turk/tartar slavers.

So that is how it is with me.

Understand me now ekim?

Tell me about You?


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> I'm "American" as you. Not a great typer when POed, nor on bad keyboards. But published many papers in peer reviewed science journals, and some books. Never great in English, a Scientist, but was at Universities and Colleges teaching many years. Never English ; )
> 
> I can speak German, Spanish and Polish? Can You?
> 
> ...


Nothing to tell you.I mis took your crappy english and typing to you not being American, but it appears I was wrong. But it's hard to tell about liberals as they do have a way with words when they want to. Yes I understand you and don't like what I'm seeing. Do you understand me. We are not friends and probably never will be.
Have a good day, that is all you get from me.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

ekim said:


> Nothing to tell you.I mis took your crappy english and typing to you not being American, but it appears I was wrong. But it's hard to tell about liberals as they do have a way with words when they want to. Yes I understand you and don't like what I'm seeing. Do you understand me. We are not friends and probably never will be.
> Have a good day, that is all you get from me.


Yea, and you'll never have Hemorrhoids , you're the perfect rectum!

If I'm a liberal, which I take exception to, You must be a Pinko Commie who can't figure out which bathroom to use.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm ready for the ban Denton........


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> I'm ready for the ban Denton........


If any one gets banned it would be me, I lead you right to the cliff and you jumped. One born every day. Your right about one thing though, I'm an ass, but your a liberal and don't even know it yet. Is that a selfie of you peeing on hillary?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

ekim said:


> If any one gets banned it would be me, I lead you right to the cliff and you jumped. One born every day. Your right about one thing though, I'm an ass, but your a liberal and don't even know it yet. Is that a selfie of you peeing on hillary?


Ekim Ekim Ekim ???????

Want to bury the hatchet? ekim

I'm not , nor ever been a liberal, got that? That is an insult.

My bladder is full and I have your nose in my sight.

In spite of this.......want to try.....be civil?

I think most here, that have lasted a few posts, have at least some common ground.. I'll try.

If not I'll just get ruthless and you'll be sorry........cause the rain of piss won't stop, then the $#!T will fly

Call me a liberal again, and it's WAR!

P.S. If we call a truce, could find common ground. Up to You. I won't fire next shot


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

No to all, but thanks anyway. Have a good one, I will.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> Really? My writing skills haven't improved! :crying:


You! Hell, I am still typing with my crayon. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

ekim said:


> No to all, but thanks anyway. Have a good one, I will.


Happy New Year!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Read it hard. I have a hard time with ignorance of history, Muslim slavery due to Turks/Tartars. I get pizzed off thinking of it and it's going to happen again, if Europe lets it. It IS happening.
> 
> Sorry I can think faster than spell/type.
> 
> ...


A lot of us are pissed off, and for those that don't know where places are, here is a sketch map of the Ottoman Empire. An easy way to remember how far they got to, is the gates of Vienna. A desperate battle was fought between Muslims and Christian forces, to the death. And the Christians won, with such episodes of courage as this, 
"With the cry of "Jezus Maria ratuj" (Jesus Maria help.") the whole Polish line rode down upon the Turks." The Poles charged the Muslims, what more can you ask of any soldier?
https://warfarehistorynetwork.com/daily/the-1683-battle-of-vienna-islam-at-viennas-gates/

I told some guys in my SF unit in 1994, that we would lose Turkey, and they looked at me like I was nuts.

Now, Turkey is gone, in spirit if not in fact. Russia has seized Crimea, and is chomping at the bit to get Ukraine, because it is a wheat and grain producer, par excellence. 
I think that we are in for some major wars, and I think that Russia will throw in with Turkey, Syria, and the Muslims of the World. And it is going to get pretty bad.
View attachment 94461

https://warfarehistorynetwork.com/daily/the-1683-battle-of-vienna-islam-at-viennas-gates/


----------

